# 17hh chestnut gelding, blaze, 4 socks, approx 12yo - JUGS



## houndandhorse (20 May 2019)

I am seeking more information on my new horse "Jugs." Vet guessed he is around 12 years old and an Irish sport horse. Not a lot is known about him as he was seized from previous owner with an abandonment notice 2 or 3 months ago, along with 4 others. Hoping to find people who knew him from before or people who owned him before that so I can learn a little more about him.


----------

